# Lonestar Newbie



## jimmyc300 (Apr 25, 2013)

Imin the same area. Very interested to see what you find out. 
Jimmy


----------



## gbartlett (Apr 28, 2013)

I decided on the Gheenoe Classic that is scheduled for delivery in early August if things stay on track. PM me if u fellow gheenoers want to meet up and fish Texas.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't have a gheenoe but its gheenoe-ish and would love to go out. Ive been wanting to see a gheenoe up close and personal for some time now.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

Go on Custom Gheenoe and you will have a few offers on seeing/riding in a Gheenoe, especially around the Beaumont/Houston/Rockport area.
I live in the Coastal Bend area of "Occupied Mexico" and along with Greyghost can get you out if you want.


----------



## gbartlett (Apr 28, 2013)

> Go on Custom .
> I live in the Coastal Bend area of "Occupied Mexico" and along with Greyghost can get you out if you want.


Now that's just some funny chit right there!!!

On a side note, I got the trailer in the garage, picking up a motor in corpus Saturday, now if I can just get a solid delivery date on the classic!!!


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

Good luck.
I got out today and got on some fish in my spots out at Port Bay. Found a leaking gas line in the middle of a slough and called it in. I am a good citizen.
Good fishing and let me know if you want company on the MIssion River, Aransas, or Port Bay to Pete's Bend sometime. I avoid the combat fishing and the big water bays unless I am in a tank with my fishing buddies.
Mike
Fulton


----------



## gbartlett (Apr 28, 2013)

I was in port a Saturday after driving to Corpus to pick up a motor. I will hit you up next time I pass through. I think it will be this fall in the gheenoe. I was driving from port a to rockport and saw what looked like a sea foam green nmz, was that you?

Greg


----------

